# Cryptorchidism and pitbull growth



## Todd in FL (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 2 male pitbulls that are 11 months old and brothers. One was a double cryptorchid and was so up to 9 months old with no evidence of improvement. I had him neutered at that point so as to avoid health problems associated with the disorder. His brother was not a cryporchid. The parents were large... Female 80+ pounds and Father 110+ pounds. Pup in question is now 50 pounds.

My question is this...

If pitbull size is determined by the parents and their full growth stops at around 2 years then what happens if they are neutered before they can fully grow? Do they stop growing? If so is there a supplement they can be put on to continue their optimal growth up to 2 years of age?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Todd in FL said:


> I have 2 male pitbulls that are 11 months old and brothers. One was a double cryporchid and was so up to 9 months old with no evidence of improvement. I had him neutered at that point so as to avoid health problems associated with the disorder. His brother was not a cryporchid. The parents were large... Female 80+ pounds and Father 110+ pounds. Pup in question is now 50 pounds.
> 
> My question is this...
> 
> If pitbull size is determined by the parents and their full growth stops at around 2 years then what happens if they are neutered before they can fully grow? Do they stop growing? If so is there a supplement they can be put on to continue their optimal growth up to 2 years of age?


ok a few things first. If they are that large they are not American Pit Bull Terriers they are bullies of some sort or like a bandog.

Next neutering a dog that young will not allow him to get to his genetic potential, they will tend to have longer legs and not as filled out as he would have been. There is no supplement that can change that. If it was my dog I would have allowed him to mature to 18-24 months then neutered. I have known and had dogs who were Crypt-orchid and by the time they were 12-18 months they testicles had descended. 9 months is really too early to make that call and if that is what your vet said..... I would have found a new vet. The health risks if you would have left him intact are really minimal and I would not worry about cancer unless he was left like that after 2 years of age.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Every dog is different. My dog came from parents that were both around 50lbs. He was neutered before he was 2 years old and we noticed the exact opposite. It was almost as if his body didn't know when to stop growing. He is turning 3 years old next month and is a little over 70lbs and by far the biggest dog out of the litter.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well and that could happen but I wonder what he would look like if he was not neutered ya know. He could definitely use more chest and that had been different if he was intact. Tempest was fixed at an early age and look how she turned out, she is really tall though and I wonder if that added height.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

As PK said above my dog had the longest freakin legs and the most shallow chest for a real long time. He's almost 3 and just now had his chest drop and start to fill out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Well and that could happen but I wonder what he would look like if he was not neutered ya know. He could definitely use more chest and that had been different if he was intact. Tempest was fixed at an early age and look how she turned out, she is really tall though and I wonder if that added height.


I know right, I always wonder that too. He might look totally different. His chest has dropped quite a bit and he's filling out more now, now that he's almost 3 loll.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaos waited till he was 3 to get a chest, he had this big head and little body till he was 3, he looked like he was going to tip over! lol


----------

